# GTI High/low jumper



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

I want to run my lows with my highs...I have the jumpers but do not know where they go? can anyone tell me? or forward me to some info? thanks its a 98 GTI with smoked ecodes....


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: GTI High/low jumper (IMWALKIN)*

Are your jumpers stamped, or just wires?
They replace the Foglight Relay (#110), and can only be put in one way IIRC.


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: GTI High/low jumper (Surf Green)*

I have the little metal clips that plug into the fuse box? that replace the relay....just do not know which number they go into.....


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: GTI High/low jumper (IMWALKIN)*

Relay panel and my lighting mods in all their glory..








The C-shaped one allows highs on with lows.
The L or ? shaped one allows fogs on with highs (and from what I recall, basically is
required to use the fogs at all once the relay is removed).
In the far upper right corner is where relay 273 (the DRL relay) used to be.
Seen here in more detail.








The two wires headed away are going to a switch in the center console
which lets me turn the DRLs on or off at will. And the made up jumper 
there (both half width male spade plugs I cut with a dremel tool), 
is to reenable the hand brake indicator in the instrument panel
with this relay removed.
This should be put in the lighting FAQ for Mk3s, btw. Comes up often enough.
ian




[Modified by Daemon42, 2:47 PM 3-27-2003]


----------



## IMWALKIN (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: GTI High/low jumper (Daemon42)*

very well done...thank you for the info..here have a







....


----------

